# pigeon loft



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

i am currently building a pigeon loft out of ply wood and was wondering if using greenhouse film would make it rain resistent for the roof and sides of the loft. I was thinking cheap wise. any help apreciated...


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

You know, I was thinking of doing that same thing. It would give them light whithout wasting electricity and would give them a source of vitamin D from the sun's rays. To me, I think it would work, but I'm just an amature.


----------



## Black Eagle (May 22, 2009)

sorry for the misunderstanding, i meant that the greenhouse film be put over the ply wood for the roof and the sides to keep it rain proof. any other ideas that would work, and for reasonably cheap would be helpful


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Black Eagle said:


> sorry for the misunderstanding, i meant that the greenhouse film be put over the ply wood for the roof and the sides to keep it rain proof. any other ideas that would work, and for reasonably cheap would be helpful


I guess that would be fine, but if you are using shingles, don't they sell tar paper or something to go under it....If you want easy I just use metal panels and put some opaque fiberglass ones in the middle to add light in.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

I agree not sure why you would want to line it with plastic when paint will do just fine on the outside and the plastic roofing panels are good too , that or sheet metal


----------



## LostPinesLoft (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I have done that sort of thing, covering a roof or frame w/greenhouse film to create weatherproof, cheap structure. You must take great care to have no jagged point to pierce the film of course. Also use the web strips to fasten the film to the structure.

VL


----------

